# unconventional beauty tip



## Singmeanything (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey all, so I was wondering what is something you do weekly or bi-weekly that may not seem ordinary for a beauty routine?

What is an *unconventional beauty tip *that you use for your eyes, lips, skin or hair?

For my hair, I picked up a tip to use honey on it after I shampoo, rinse then condition. I only do it once a week.


----------



## Junkie (Jun 29, 2010)

Use coffee filters as blotting paper. Its cheaper and works the same as most blotting paper. Just buy a pack and cut to size!

Olive oil works great for both dry skin and in hair.

Mayonnaise and eggs and honey are all good for hair. Same with avocado. Beer too haha. Plenty of recipes online for their uses.

Lemon and lime juices are natural astringents.

Lots of stuff!


----------



## Suzye829 (Jun 29, 2010)

I haven't done this yet, but I was told by my hair dresser to use a mixture of olive oil and egg whites (or just the whole egg if you want) as a hair mask...Leave it on for about 15-20 minutes and rinse.   He didn't say how much of each (because you wouldn't want it to drip), but I'm pretty sure you'll want to start with one or two eggs and then add more olive oil to make it more viscous.


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_Use coffee filters as blotting paper. Its cheaper and works the same as most blotting paper. Just buy a pack and cut to size!_

 
I am totally trying that!


----------



## katelyn0 (Jun 30, 2010)

About twice a week I use lemon juice and sugar on a cotton pad on my face. The lemon juice brightens my skin, removes impurities and the sugar exfoliates. My skin feels soft after and looks great.


----------



## User38 (Jul 1, 2010)

I mash up three aspirins with some water to make a paste and apply it to my whole face twice a week -- the salycilic acid keeps my pores clean and tight


----------



## Bjarka (Jul 1, 2010)

-I do the aspirin trick. 
-lemons on rough elbows.
-Sugar honey and oats for a face mask.
-camomile tea is astringent and helps on infections too, as is elderflower tea.
-avocado for hair mask. 
-toothpaste to dry out spots (and cold sores)
-baking powder as a whitener for teeth (tastes horrible, so mix with regular tooth paste)
-salt and almond oil for body scrub

that's all I can think of right now


----------



## Suzye829 (Jul 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bjarka* 

 
_-I do the aspirin trick. 
-lemons on rough elbows.
-Sugar honey and oats for a face mask.
-camomile tea is astringent and helps on infections too, as is elderflower tea.
-avocado for hair mask. 
-toothpaste to dry out spots (and cold sores)
-baking powder as a whitener for teeth (tastes horrible, so mix with regular tooth paste)
-salt and almond oil for body scrub

that's all I can think of right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I didn't know about this 'lemons on rough elbows' thing, do I just rub lemons and that's it?


----------



## Bjarka (Jul 1, 2010)

just half a lemon and stick your elbow in and rub. (make sure your skin isn't broken, or it'll sting lol I've done that)

and just remembered:

Camomile tea can also be used to slightly lighten your hair color.


----------



## carita (Jul 19, 2010)

Since I have dark blond hair, I use lemon juice to lighten my hair. It works better if I go out on the sun after I've soaked my hair with lemon. although I have to mention that it is very drying procedure, but it gives me beautiful hair with highlights which look very natural.

Lemon juice also whitens the teeth, but it is not advisable to do this very often.

Wheat semolina mixed with olive/almond oil is excellent body exfoliator.

Another great body scrub is coffee sediment. 

I also mix at least one aspirin with my regular face exfoliator or a clay mask.


----------



## Dreamingeagle24 (Jul 19, 2010)

i use coconut oil in my hair about once a week as a treatment. i just heat some up and apply like any other hot oil. it's also nice to use a dab lightly thru hair on frizzy days.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Aug 9, 2010)

I too do the olive oil in hair trick. I don't do it often cause I'm a bit lazy too. But I'll just warm up a small cup of extra virgin olive oil (and make sure it's that and nothing else!) in the microwave so that it's warm not hot. Pour some into my palms and start working it in my scalp and then work through the rest of my hair. This worked amazingly when sulphates were really bothering my scalp and making it super itchy and flaky. Also worked great when a horrible hair stylist applied bleach too close to my scalp and left me under the dryer for a good old 45 minutes giving me raw irritated scalp. 

The egg white blackhead mask is good too for a cheap homemade beauty recipe. You essentially just beat up an egg white until it's foamy and frothy then apply all over your face (doesn't smell that good tho i should warn you lol). Then apply sheets of toilet paper (i'm not kidding) all over your face while it's still wet from the egg whites and wait until it's dry and remove like you would with a biore strip. This is great cause it's cheap and you can use it all over your face instead of just your nose or chin. 

100% pure honey is my HG facial cleanser! I just wet my face and apply a good amount of honey all over it and either use it with my clarisonic or bare hands to really work it in before rinsing. I've found nothing that I've liked better than this. This can also be used as a mask if left on for 15 minutes or so. I also feel that it also helps curb some of my break outs too. Obviously if you have any honey allergies do not try this! 

I also do the well known aspirin mask when I have time. I like to mix mines with aloe vera gel or honey to help it from drying up as fast and getting flakes all over me.


----------



## ruthless (Aug 12, 2010)

Great Thread!

I know this isn't really a "skin care" tip BUT I do my foundation after my eye shadow. That way if I screw up my eyes I don't have to redo anything. Then I set with loose powder and last step is mascara!

I also love to put oil in my hair-not olive oil, because I don't like the smell but I do love the body shop's Monoi body oil.


----------



## jazmatazz (Aug 12, 2010)

Great thread!

I use coconut oil as a deep conditioning hair treatment. I use it room temperature, massage into hair focusing on the ends. Then put a towel on my pillowcase and wash it out in the morning. Not only is it relaxing and therapeutic, it makes my hair silky smooth and hydrated. Works better than any conditioner I've tried.

Never thought of heating it up, I should try that too!


----------



## KrissyJ (Aug 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jazmatazz* 

 
_Great thread!

I use coconut oil as a deep conditioning hair treatment. I use it room temperature, massage into hair focusing on the ends. Then put a towel on my pillowcase and wash it out in the morning. Not only is it relaxing and therapeutic, it makes my hair silky smooth and hydrated. Works better than any conditioner I've tried.

Never thought of heating it up, I should try that too!_

 
I keep hearing so many wonderful tips and things about coconut oil. I think I'm going to have to get some. 

As for the above tip, my hair would probably love this. I have very thick, coarse, color-treated hair that gets flat-ironed several times a week. I'm sure it would appreciate the extra moisture and nutrition!


----------

